# Video: Albatros or Butterfly style "How to shoot!



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi,

made this simple video about my favorite shooting style.
For all who want to know how to shoot this way, including front, back and side studies.
Plus some sequenzes about how to hold the pouch.
Hope it helps some of you shooters!!

Enjoy this little film!






Best regards
Torsten


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

It seems that I arrived early to the class teacher ... lol!


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

Cheers for this Torsten, i always wanted a closer look at your pouch grip (without being a perv)









Never realised you used two different styles tho, i will have to try the first one.

Do you relax grip, release then close after release?


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Torsten, this is a great video and well done. The repetition is quite helpful. Even though I can do the butterfly method I like to see the differences from one persons technique to another.

Many will benefit from this.

Thanks!!


----------



## Holzwurm (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks so much for having made this great instructional video , Torsten







, .......though I have strong doubts , whether I could ever learn this butterfly style , ........surely gonna give it a try after I would have completed some more forks(I'm a dead slow builder) .

Gonna add it to my YouTube favourites







, ..........greetz , Dieter


----------



## Matt (Mar 6, 2010)

Really good video, i liked the part about the release too







. Oh and BTW, Its a real funny coincidence, that you post a video of you shooting albatros in a classroom, about the same time as Joerg make a topic called "Classroom warfare", about shorter drawlenghts because you can´t shoot butterfly in a classroom with a teacher


----------



## Sammy (Jan 6, 2011)

Great video... Thanks for sharing...
Are you right handed or left handed?


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

A Superfly video.


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Sammy said:


> Great video... Thanks for sharing...
> Are you right handed or left handed?


I am right handed. But hold my catty in the right hand and draw with the left.
My left eye is dominant!

Regards
Torsten


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Great video, thanks for sharing techniques.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

i cant do this. i to need bring the catty right in front of my face to aim. this brings the bands into contact with my cheek ................ it hurt ! .........so i tried a couple more times







..... Its a very elegant way of shooting but its not for me







thanks for the vid


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

Torsten: Bravo you are a masterful slingshot artist. I admire your skill.....


----------



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks for this great didactic video torsten.

Front, back and side studies are very interesting to learn your shooting technique.

Great!


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Well im ging to have a go at that, but will use a old slingshot in case i hit the fork, jeff


----------



## danny358 (Oct 3, 2010)

great vid. have you ever tried shooting upwards with this style of shooting. i am quite accurate shooting butterfly probably more so than normal styles. but when i shoot upwards say at a squirrel i lose accuracy and get a few fork hits and a thumb hit







it is only shooting upwards that causes this with me. its a great style to learn though i recommend it.


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

danny358 said:


> great vid. have you ever tried shooting upwards with this style of shooting. i am quite accurate shooting butterfly probably more so than normal styles. but when i shoot upwards say at a squirrel i lose accuracy and get a few fork hits and a thumb hit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have more problems shooting at something on the ground. upwards is not that problem, but down - terrible








forkhits only happen to me if I do not stretch the band enough - when I´m unconcentrated. Maybe this is also the reason for your forkhits in a hunting situation - fast shots on squirrels, not enough band stretching?

Torsten


----------



## danny358 (Oct 3, 2010)

thanks for the reply. i think i will stick to short elastic for shooting up. i dont have any probs shooting down with butterfly lol. cheers danny.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Ive been watchen this video for awhile now hitten the paws button allot watchen form draw and that what got my attention was the grip in both stiles it seemed there was a bit of a angle to it if I seen right I started using the quarter turn that Dugi talks about but never added this angel to my grip when the weather lets me I'm going to have to put the two of these together and see what happens


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

i will tell you what will happen .......... you'll hit ya self in the FACE ..... i know such things.... you may cry.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Great video! I may try this again.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Well i tried this, will not be trying again, got a bruise on my ear now ha ha, jeff


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Torsten, you really a master shooting or making slingshots. I really like your shooting style and your forks. I believe you are one of the best, if not the best shooter in the forum.








Thanks for sharing your technique with us. I am going to try them and see, how they work with me. One question, how you say slingshot in German?? Saludos.


----------



## Matt (Mar 6, 2010)

I know two words for slingshot in German, Zwille and Schleuder. It might be wrong, i´m not German, but i do have German anciesters







.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Very good video!
That's more info on butterfly shooting in 3:18 than I've gotten in months of reading about it. Will try it again (probably with chained rubber) once it hits 40 degrees again.


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Xidoo said:


> Thanks for sharing your technique with us. I am going to try them and see, how they work with me. One question, how you say slingshot in German?? Saludos.


There are a few words in German for a slingshot. We call it Zwille, Steinschleuder, Flitsche, Zwiesel or Katapult. The most common terms are Steinschleuder and Zwille.

Best regards
Torsten


----------



## Holzwurm (Nov 5, 2010)

When we were boys , we used to call it "Katschi"(pronounce somewhat like "cut" and "she") as well , which is a short form of "Katapult" , .........just like the British name it "catty" in short !

Two of the terms that Torsten has stated , are rather uncommon in my area here in Germany(Zwiesel , Flitsche) , ........guess , that there must probably be local differences in terminology ?
greetz , Holzwurm


----------

